# seeds?



## pufindo (Sep 8, 2006)

does anyone know a legit site that i will get them in the us?


----------



## yogi dc (Sep 8, 2006)

the doc will, very fast, dr. chrionic.com. read seed ordering list first with the dos and donts of ordering seeds.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 9, 2006)

*www.peakseeds.com*

*www.seedboutique.com *


----------

